# Condensation in headlight after bulb change



## Z4Jacques (Apr 2, 2013)

I know this is not a new issue. Seems very common. I'm in Toronto Canada and just changed the bulb on the passenger side of my new old Z4 2004. Now there is condensation. There are no electrical outlets in my condo parking to plug in a hair dryer or hot lamp. I plan to break open the back cover and hope, since I am not driving the car much in winter months that the moisture will evaporate. My question: is there an issue in driving the car with the back cover open as long as it is dry outside? Will driving in the wet or rain cause new moisture?
I've read the treads about ''resealing'' or replacing the back cover. Should this seal be on the back cover or on the receiving housing? I am a bit confused. Should I put silicone sealant on the back cover before reinstalling it properly? (assuming moisture has dried).

All your inputs are appreciated! Did not have such issues when I first got a 2009 Z4 a few years ago, but do find the e85 2004 Z4 more of a sports car, in fact the '' British Sports Car'' type I had with my two Miatas (1991 and 2006) but with more room and power. The 2009 Z4 is a great car but more of a cruiser than a real roadster.


----------

